# () أنواع المركبات الهوائية .. صورة+عرض بوربوينت ()



## جاسر (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

تعريف بأنواع المركبات الطائرة

في المرفق ملفي بور بوينت

aircraft_types.zip << للأوفيس 2007

aircraft_types_2003.zip << للأوفيس 2003

بالضغط على الأشكال سيحيلك الى روابط مفيدة حول نوع الطائرة 
وبتمرير الماوس عليها سيعطيك تعريف بسيط 

وهذه صورة لصفحة العرض

اضغط لتكبير الصورة 




​


----------



## م المصري (5 مايو 2008)

سلمت يداك مشرفنا القدير ......... 

معلومات رائعه ...... و فكره العرض اروع 

لك تحياتي


----------



## جاسر (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياك الله زميلي العزيز 

كنت أبحث عن موضوع قديم للأخت Mrs. Engineer
وهاهو: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12243.html
حاولت دمج الصور ولكن لا يوجد مكان 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## fullbank (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم جاسر


----------



## virtualknight (8 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف الجميل.


----------



## جاسر (10 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً لكما


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع يا جاسر

==========


----------

